# Blueberry Dessert Topping



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

BLUEBERRY TOPPING FOR DESSERTS

12 Oz Blueberries (frozen is OK)
⅓ C	Sugar
⅓ C 	Water
2 Tb	Lemon Juice
2 tsp Corn Starch

Combine the berries, water and sugar in a saucepan and cook for 10 minutes.

Stir the cornstarch into the lemon juice and stir it into the berries.  Bring it to a boil.  Cook for another 3-4 minutes.

Cool.



16 Oz	Blueberries
½ C	Sugar
½ C	Water
2½ Tb 	Lemon Juice
2½ tsp 	Corn Starch


----------



## Sagittarius (May 16, 2017)

Thank you Andy, for posting ..  Sounds Delighting. 


Absolute luscious blueberries are a rarity over here, however,  when it comes to capturing the berry bounty,  our black berries  are amazing .. 


Have a lovely day ..


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Thank you Andy, for posting ..  Sounds Delighting.
> 
> 
> Absolute luscious blueberries are a rarity over here, however,  when it comes to capturing the berry bounty,  our black berries  are amazing ..
> ...



This recipe will work with most fruits with minor modifications to the amount of sugar.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 16, 2017)

Andy, 

Your recipe calls for 1 / 2 Cup Sugar with Blueberries ..

What is your advice for the amount of sugar with Black Berries ? 

Thank you very much ..  
Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

I don't know for sure. Add a third cup of sugar and taste. Add more as needed.


----------



## buckytom (May 16, 2017)

Looks good, Andy. Thanks.
 I think this would be really good over Angel Food cake.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Looks good, Andy. Thanks.
> 
> I think this would be really good over Angel Food cake.





Or waffles


----------



## buckytom (May 16, 2017)

Mmm, yes. Good idea.

Or on cheesecake.

Blueberry season is almost upon us.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Mmm, yes. Good idea.
> 
> Or on cheesecake.
> 
> Blueberry season is almost upon us.



This post came about because over the weekend I made a cheesecake and blueberry topping and someone asked for the recipe.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 17, 2017)

Thank you Andy.


----------

